# Cheap/DIY Kayak J Rack/Cradles?



## Big_Cypress2000

Anyone out there know a cheaper alternative to Thule/Yakima J Rack, or make your own Kayak J Racks?

I'd love to make my own... I have 48" yakima (round) load bars. 

I have seen a couple pics of some DIY jobs, made from wood and garage storage type J racks.. 

Yakima and Thule are PROUD of their stuff, and I'd love to save some $$ 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MillerTime

I don't know if you are trying to have the kayak on its side or just sitting upright but I made a pvc cradle in my garage that is simply two lengths of pvc running lengthwise under the kayak to support its weight and not put on dents in it. Then just strap it down.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Miller I think he is talking about transport cradles.
I agree they cost way to much for what they are!


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

I think I saw some for $99.99 at academy the other day.


----------



## MillerTime

oxbeast1210 said:


> Miller I think he is talking about transport cradles.
> I agree they cost way to much for what they are!


I don't exactly know what the bars he has are but I figured he could attatch the pvc across the bars and rest the yak on that?


----------



## sureicanfish

i have a bender and could bend up some 1 inch steel tube. i just cant make the fancy, injection molded, clamp gizmo they have on theirs. maybe a u-bolt type clamp could work?


----------



## oxbeast1210

Ahh makes sense sorry miller


----------



## oxbeast1210

SUre,icanfish does great work


----------



## superchua

http://www.amazon.com/Univerisal-Roof-Kayak-Canoe-Carrier/dp/B003V57NUQ

These are what I have and they work great! Cheap too


----------



## TheRoguePirate

foam blocks, its what us poor people use! :thumbsup:


----------



## collardncornbread

Anybody got a picture. I need one to tote my Gheenoe. I have to tote it about 200 yards, across the sand.


----------

